# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Are DIY light fittings actually DIY?

## silmaril

Hi all,  
Have been browsing a few websites recently looking at potential upgrades to my 70's original light fittings (including a funky pull down elastic type poker/dining table light!)  
Had been assuming I'd need a sparky to change them over, but there's a fairly large range of 'DIY' fittings, including some that specifically say no electrician required.  
Bunnings for example has a couple of identical oyster style fittings, one that's DIY and one that's not, with a $20 price difference.  
Has anyone been down this path, any advice? Is it the case that it's only DIY if the existing fittings are configured in a certain way? In which case, I'd be guessing I'm out of luck...
I have read on this forum about finding a lack of an earth, so it's likely I'm guessing that my fittings would need updating to regs anyway?  
Failing that, and I know this is subject to many variables, but thoughts on a ball park figure for a sparky to swap over 2 light fittings if I supply them?   
Thanks!

----------


## Sparky Direct

Hi,
DIY fittings, are fittings that fit on to a batton holder. (a batton holder is normally white and plastic and screwed to the ceiling - it has a skirt that can be screwed off so that the fitting can be secured to the batton holder by this skirt.) 
To see a picture of a batton holder - type in "batton holder sparky direct" in Google then click on one of the top 4 results 
You will find that most 6 inch or 8 inch balls are held up by batton holders.
If your existing light points are not wired with batton holders then you will need an electrician, and if this is the case you may as well pick the type of fitting you like the most, unless you are thinking of changing the fitting in the future - then ask your electrician to simply wire in 2 x batton holders and then you can change the DIY fitting yourself when ever you want.
Normal cost for an electrician to install 2 light fittings would be around $110.00 in south east queensland
Regards
Andrew

----------


## silmaril

Awesome, many thanks Andrew!

----------


## Bros

As the previous poster the DIY fittings are batten holder but I have found over time the skirt of these can get rather brittle and break easily and also some of the pins seem to melt into the base of the lamp and you can smash the whole fitting when you remove them. 
If you want to change them give it a go but watch for what I have said.

----------


## silmaril

Mine are definitely not batten fix! 
Both the ones I want to replace have individual fittings screwed into the plasterboard - so will need a sparky. 
That said, gives me more freedom with choosing light fittings!

----------


## chrisp

Another tip: If you are getting an electrician to replace the wired-in fittings, get them to install a lighting socket in the ceiling cavity.  It'll cost you a little bit more, but next time, you'll be able to replace the lights yourself - assuming that you are comfortable wiring flex to a plug.

----------

